# boondoggle/gymp/plastic lanyard string...Safe?



## Double Zero (Dec 13, 2008)

Is this stuff safe for cockatiels? I want to get some to use to make some toys. Would it be safe for them or is this a no-no? Thanks!

Cheers


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

got to say unless those types of strings go by other names I've never heard of them - Sorry

But here is what i use 

Every one has jogging pants or hoodies, and those irriating strings that love to come part way out and you can never get them to go back in Or they come all the way out - Who really wants to sit there for ever lacing a string on a saftey pen back through ? NOT ME lol 

So I use them for the birds toys They are 100% cotton and have not yet frayed on me (with the exception of the 2 ends I tie the not in) and most of them have had the same string for a little over a year 

I also use what I call Butchers Twine - its cotton string (really looks like thick thread in a way) and it comes on a Cardboard tube like toilet paper/ paper towels do. 

Also They say Hemp is safe (still confused about that one but i'll keep that argument to myself because I know exactly where hemp comes from LOL)


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Industrial hemp in NOT marijuana! It's is in the same family but by the same token an Apple is the same family as a rose. Hemp is just an extremely good plant for fiber. It has been used for centuries as the primary source for paper (the Gutenberg Bible, The Constitution) as well as for rope. It is also one of the best fibers used to make cloth (the original Levis, Parachutes during WWII). Clothes made from hemp last so long they can be passed on to you children (not good for big clothing manufacturers).1 acre of hemp provides 5 times more fiber than an acre of trees and you can grow 2 crops a year (not good for big paper companies). It costs less to grow because bugs don't eat it (no pesticides. not good for big pesticide producers). It cost less to process because it takes fewer chemicals (not good for DOW chemical). The hemp stems produce much more cellulose than corn so would be a better choice for making bio-fuels (not good for the oil companies that have bought up all the corn). The hemp seed has more protein than soy as well as more Omega 3 fatty acids. Hemp used to be commonly put into bird foods 'till it was vilified in the 40's. It is still one of the healthiest seeds you can give to your bird. So hemp while it's not good for a lot of people namely big business it is good for birds, people and the earth in general...Sorry to come off like an activist but this is a subject I have studied a lot...and I don't smoke weed!


----------



## Double Zero (Dec 13, 2008)

http://mailjust4me.com/crafts/boondoggle.jpg

That is what I am talking about. It is basically plastic cut into strips.

I know hemp is really good for people. I may try and see if my tiel likes it or not.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

The lanyard I remember from my days at camp had some kind of fiber in the center. I think the birds could chew the plastic part easily and may ingest it. I would stay away from it if I were you.


----------



## Double Zero (Dec 13, 2008)

OK thanks. I'll look into some other materials.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I like to use Paulie rope http://www.birdyboredombusters.com/rope.html for making Spikes toys.


----------

